# How do you transport your 'poo in a car?



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I'm getting bored with carting around Dexter's heavy crate every time we go out and it's a mission for my daughter fitting it into her little KA. My cav used to sit on the floor of the passenger seat but Dex won't- he wants to sit on my lap when I'm driving- not a good idea!


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy always wants to sit on my lap when im driving to, someone told me you can get a seat belt harness for dogs, not sure what Flossy would make of that x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

I have one of the Clix car harness's that goes over Poppy's head and clips either side, then plugs into the middle seat beat on the back seat. We have used it from first bringing her home and she happily travels in-between the kids car seats - just lies down on a blanket. Have had to do one emergency stop, and she just ended up in the footwell a bit confused!

Would recommend, and was reasonable at about £12.

http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/item--Clix-Car-Safety-Harness--carsafeharness---dogs


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Thanks Michelle, that looks great. 
Love this one too on that page

http://www.canineconcepts.co.uk/item--Car-Booster-Seat--booster---dogs 

and it looks like a cockapoo sitting in it! I'm not sure that Dexter would stay in it.


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

Not sure Poppy would either - and my hubby would I have a fit if I ordered that!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

our loy go in the boot or the back seets, or as we have a six seater so atleast 2 of the can sit on the middle frount seat. realy should haness them in but the stand on the button an release the belt, well gypsy does anway


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am trying to curve this....but this is lady's favorite way of going for a ride.


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

lol bless her x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Sooooo cute!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahaha yup right up around my neck, and she will stay there quiet for an hour easily...such a funny girl


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

i have a car harness for betty and i have a little bed she goes in on either the front or back seat and then has her harness on. she's always been more than happy to sit there. i've been lucky as she's always been good in the car. x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

We have one of these for Lolly at the moment. She started with it on the front passenger seat and has now progressed to the back seat. I'm hoping she might eventually have it in the boot but might also outgrow it soon .


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Have always used harnesses in the car for my 2 ! You can buy just the short lead that has a car seat bit on one end and a clip the other to just plug them in which seat you want - got mine thru amazon - about £5.
It really is safer for them and you, they can still sit, stand and lie down.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ha Amanda is Lady in the back but leaning forward ?


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

Rascal








Scamp








This is when they are clipped in the boot !


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> Ha Amanda is Lady in the back but leaning forward ?


NOPE! she is litterally sitting wrapped around my shoulders....crazy Lady


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I have always only put Chloe in her kennel but my husband uses a car harness.

I think I am going to switch to the car harness too. At our last puppy school class, the instructor was asked about what to do about a dog whining all the way to class even though it was on someone's lap. The first thing the instructor said was "WHY is the puppy on a lap?" They are a projectile in an accident (or even a sudden stop) which is not safe for anyone. And I thought I was being safe by keeping her in the kennel but unless the kennel is strapped down somehow and/or somewhere where it won't move, the kennel is also a projectile. For some reason, I never thought of that.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Kel said:


> I have always only put Chloe in her kennel but my husband uses a car harness.
> 
> I think I am going to switch to the car harness too. At our last puppy school class, the instructor was asked about what to do about a dog whining all the way to class even though it was on someone's lap. The first thing the instructor said was "WHY is the puppy on a lap?" They are a projectile in an accident (or even a sudden stop) which is not safe for anyone. And I thought I was being safe by keeping her in the kennel but unless the kennel is strapped down somehow and/or somewhere where it won't move, the kennel is also a projectile. For some reason, I never thought of that.


I use the travel crate as pictured above but always put the car seat belt through the handle on the top and strap it in. That way we are all safe in an accident.


----------



## Mrs Stevo (May 2, 2011)

At the moment I have a dog carrying bag which i am praying Holly never grows out of - i attach her harness to the bag then put the seat belt through the handles just in case I crash

so far she hasn't minded but it has only been 2 car journeys so can't say for sure that i wont have problems. i do have a harness ready when she is big enough that i can put the seat belt through and i was going to buy a cheap pillow and pillow case from the supermarket for her to sit on.


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Straight in the boot with a dog guard up - but Eddie was already fully grown when we got him and can imagine if we had a ickle puppy we would have to have different arrangements.
I think they need to strapped in somehow though - if you braked suddenly so much damage could be done


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Dogs travel in a double crate, so at flyball I can get them out in safety and a good place to chill between races. At the moment Rosie travels in a airline crate in one side as picture 2.
After I took the photo Poppy refused to get out she though we were going to flyball or the beach.:whoo:


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

I have to say we have a fabric crate from Cheeko in the car an it's fab. 
Keep the metal one in the house and the fabric one in the car. 
It also is really light an easy to take into other people's homes when we stay away. 
A


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I use the same carrier at flounder_1 (Janet). It sits on the back seat with the safetly belt around it. Its big enough for Millie to lie down, stand up or move around. If she has the back seat to herself it sits lengthways so she can just walk into it. If the car has back seat passengers I have to turn it round so she has the centre seat and the basket doesn't take up much room. It doesn't matter which way round it goes as the mesh is on all sides.

I just put Millie on the back seat and she walks in on her own accord. She knows she's safe in there, its her space. 

The only downside I've had, is that if I take it out the car and leave it lying around, she likes to chew on the mesh. Its not the most durable of baskets, but is very lightweight and folds down flat. So it has pros and cons.

On the cute side, I was heading out the door one day and calling Millie to come with me, but I couldn't find her. Then I discovered she was already in the basket, waiting and ready to go!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

We also use fabric sleep over crates.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Have you checked to see if you can get on from your car's manufacturer? We have a boot divided above the backs of the back seats and then what is called a luggage divided, which halves the boot and has a lockable door across the front, so Rosie can't just jump out when we open the boot. Obviously, you can't move it from car to car, but is makes the most of the space available. 

If she ever needs to come in my Mini, we put a harness on her and then have a thing that clips onto the harness and then into the seat belt sockets. She seems fine with that, but has only been in my Mini once, so it might have been the novelty of it!

She's not allowed in my husband's Jag - mind you, I'm not sure I'm allowed in there either  boys and their toys!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Freddy used to travel in a plastic container, which had a blanket and his favourite cuddly toy inside. He either travelled on the front seat or in the back with the kids.

I then read an article in a newspaper, where a family were going for a drive and ended up in a horrific accident. Their dogs were travelling loose inside the car, the whole family survived the accident with minor injuries but both dogs were killed instantly as they were thrown around inside the car. Awful 

So I bought Freddy a Clix Carsafe harness (the Company of Animals) which you clip into the actual seatbelt. It had lots of good reviews and I have to say it looks very comfortable, it is well padded. He seems to like it and I can relax now knowing that he is as safe as possible.

Just for anyones info (because I bought the wrong size the first time) Freddy weighs 12kg roughly and needed a Medium size, I couldn't get the small over his head!


----------

